# Will Be Staying at Ocean Lakes For the month of OCT.



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,this is my 1st post.I live in NY & ill be staying in Ocean Lakes for the month of Oct. I plan on bringing my tackle down & spending a good time fishing the area.I have a house right on the beach so will be doing a lot of fishing from the surf.I hope to also get a guide.I know there's a bait shop n Myrles Inlet close to Dick's.Can I get a License there? What do I need to know.I spin,Bait cast & Fly fish.Would I have a better chance in Little River? I don't plan on keeping any fish mostly catch & release unless there is someone who is around that want's it for dinner.Up here we mainly fish for Stripers.I'd love to get a Red but don't know what's running from the surf?
Would appreciate any help anyone can send my way......Tks Ron


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I also have ton's of equipment any suggestions what to bring? Plugs,tin's gulp,sluggo's swim shads, hook size's Fly's ETC Any Help?? Tks Ron


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

The good news is October is really good. I usually fish for reds mainly at that time. I can tell you they will be running and the mullet will be a plenty. So if you surf fish you can catch reds, bigger blues (although down here they don't get that big like up north). Many people will post there knowledge here so I won't go to more in depth. Not out of laziness but the local knowledge is better than mine for October. I usually am here in Septmeber and just started coming in October last year. Fishing this week has been great!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Were you fishing the backside of the point this morning?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

We been catching Gator Blues up here 12-15lbs Nice Stripe Bass (Got one the other night 30lbs & the Albies are starting to roll in. Wish I knew how to post pictures??


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to P&S, Flytyingguy


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

TY my Brother! Blessed ever day!


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to p&s fly


----------



## TailStalker (Aug 26, 2009)

Myrles Inlet close to Dick's.Can I get a License there?

That would be Perry's or Inlet Bait and Tackle, neither sell license's. Wallmart or the tackle shop/gas station located on hwy17 in garden city is the best bet.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They went paperless this year, wherever you get your license has to have a computer to do the license. I would head to Dicks Sporting Goods as the people at 90% of WalMarts are idiots, not to mention getting them back to the sporting goods counter...


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

you can get a license online, too, and they will give you a temp. number and mail your license out to you.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tks guy's just got my License on-line.......Ron


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

how true about walmart


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guy's,all set to go I got my temp license on-line & hope to be there on the 1st of OCT.I know the area pier's & have been to Perry's across the street from the Lazy Gator.I hope to hook up with a couple of you local guy's & get a few tips.Any suggestions on what size hook's I need?Being a fly tyer I have 100's in all sizes.I'll be bringing 5 or 6 rods both spinning,casting & fly Rods & reels.Plugs,Tin's & some plastic's.My picture is on line with me & a Fat Summer Flattie so if anyone see's my on the pier or the beach please say hello.See U'll in a few weeks Ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bring light wire bronze #2-4 for panfish, tinned 1/0-3/0 for blues, #2-3/0 kahles for flounder (depends on bait), 3/0+ circles for soaking small mullet chunks. 1/0-3/0 gold crappie hooks for tree rigging Spanish if you're on the piers.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you my Friend.


----------

